# Something's up with a keyboard. Help!



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

no=spacer-
=some=lettrs=don't=work=.Talk=to=type=roke=down=too.

Any suggestions?


----------



## John cycling (Jul 11, 2021)

Have you tried popping the key caps and cleaning it out?  What kind of keyboard is it?

My membrane keyboard's from the 1990's.  
I've cleaned it out a few times, got a ps2 to USB adapter, and it's still working great.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2021)

We had our old keyboard for a number of years when it started acting up like you're describing, Mur, and we ordered a new one.

It was a pleasure getting a new keyboard, as the keys were more slim-line (lower profile), and the keys smooth and quiet.

Depending on the age of your keyboard, maybe it's time to spoil yourself a little and make-way for something new. 

I've always been easily pleased, but I find sometimes some of the most littlest of things bring me the most pleasure, like a new keyboard.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 11, 2021)

DBM


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> DBM


Decibel milliwatts?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Have you tried popping the key caps and cleaning it out?  What kind of keyboard is it?


I'm not sure what kind of keyboard it is. It's a friend who texted me for help.

I told him to go to Settings, Devices, find Keyboard and turn it off, restart the computer, and then go back to Devices and turn it back on. Then I had to run an errand for about an hour.

He hasn't gotten back to me.


----------



## jujube (Jul 11, 2021)

The keyboard on my laptop went blooey and couldn't be repaired.  I bought a wireless keyboard for about $12, plugged in the little transmitter-thingy and all is well.   I actually like using the keyboard more than I did typing on the laptop keyboard.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

jujube said:


> The keyboard on my laptop went blooey and couldn't be repaired.  I bought a wireless keyboard for about $12, plugged in the little transmitter-thingy and all is well.   I actually like using the keyboard more than I did typing on the laptop keyboard.


Yeah, if disconnect and reconnect doesn't solve the problem then I don't know what else to suggest except replacing it.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 12, 2021)

Sometimes dust settles in between the keys.  I use a little vacuum and that helps.


----------



## Chet (Jul 12, 2021)

If individual keys went bad, I would think that they would go bad one at a time and not a bunch all at once, unless you accidentally dumped coffee onto the keyboard like happened at work sometimes. They make cheap replacements.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Decibel milliwatts?


Ha ha ...I have no idea what that means 

But I had written something so corny, I had to delete it especially after John cycling's WOW face lol


ETA:  DBM= deleted by me


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2021)

When I've had keyboard troubles I've always just gotten a new one.  They are quite inexpensive.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2021)

Using online keyboard now.

@jujube, a wireless keyboard is what I'll do, Thanks.

Thanks EVERYONE  for your help!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> When I've had keyboard troubles I've always just gotten a new one.  They are quite inexpensive.


Thanks, but I have a lappy.


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2021)

Don't pop the keys - I tried that once and had a difficult time getting them back on and after all that, it didn't work. Keyboards are relatively inexpensive. Just get a new one.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2021)

Well I've discovered other ways to place text here besides the laptops regular keyboard. I have been using an online keyboard but you have to point to each letter with a mouse.

 There's also  a touch keyboard but it really isn't a touch keyboard. You talk and it types for you and I started using it last night much easier- but then it disappeared or it broke down or something so I shut everything down and waited for a while and then it came back.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Don't pop the keys - I tried that once and had a difficult time getting them back on and after all that, it didn't work. Keyboards are relatively inexpensive. Just get a new one.


You're right. I'll get a wireless board since I have a laptop.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm not sure what kind of keyboard it is. It's a friend who texted me for help.
> 
> I told him to go to Settings, Devices, find Keyboard and turn it off, restart the computer, and then go back to Devices and turn it back on. Then I had to run an errand for about an hour.
> 
> He hasn't gotten back to me.


Yep, obviously "he" was a radish...Radish Rose.  

Glad you found a solution, Rose.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> Don't pop the keys - I tried that once and had a difficult time getting them back on and after all that, it didn't work. Keyboards are relatively inexpensive. Just get a new one.



Membrane and mechanical key caps are easy to pop off and put back on. 
Laptop keys are difficult, should not be removed, and are usually not the issue with laptops.



RadishRose said:


> You're right. I'll get a wireless board since I have a laptop.



You don't need a wireless, unless you don't care. 
I always use a wired membrane keyboard with my Thinkpad laptop.
I still have two of them from 20 to 25 years ago, one with my desktop, and both of them are still working great.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Membrane and mechanical key caps are easy to pop off and put back on.
> Laptop keys are difficult, should not be removed, and are usually not the issue with laptops.
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of this! looking into it.....thanks. My online keyboard works,but the other one, the one where you dictate to text only works for a short time.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 31, 2021)

I use Logitech Wireless and wired backlit keyboards, also wireless and wired mice or is it mouses? for towered and all in one desktop PC's. I also use an HP laptop with a backlit keyboard. I always carry a rollup portable keyboard as a last resort. Don't forget brand and model spacific batteries, extra alkaline and NiHi batteries for the mice or is it mouses? Don't forget to buy extra power cords too.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> no=spacer-
> =some=lettrs=don't=work=.Talk=to=type=roke=down=too.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Not that I am technology literate in any way, but when something like your problem occurs, profanity rules. It doesn't fix it though.


----------



## CAKCy (Aug 1, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I use Logitech Wireless and wired backlit keyboards, also wireless and wired mice or is it mouses? for towered and all in one desktop PC's. I also use an HP laptop with a backlit keyboard. I always carry a rollup portable keyboard as a last resort. Don't forget brand and model spacific batteries, extra alkaline and NiHi batteries for the mice or is it mouses? Don't forget to buy extra power cords too.


How to Use Mice vs. mouses Correctly – Grammarist


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 1, 2021)

I'd be lost without my Logitech Wireless.  My laptop keyboard would type in a number after I typed a vowel.  Used to drive me up a wall.


----------

